# Good Games That Aren't M Rated



## Cooon (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey, I was wondering if you guys know of any video games that aren't M rated, because I have the kind of mom who thinks M rated games will turn me into an ax murderer if I play them. Unfortunately, all the games that I've played and loved are Bioshock I & II, Fallout 3, Oblivion, Farcry, etc.

Help me out...?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2010)

Just about every Nintendo series out there.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Go Retro. A crap load of good games, cheap prices for most of them, and emulators for the ones you can't find.

What exactly are you looking for though? That would help narrow it down quite a bit.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 14, 2010)

Morrowind, Oddworld [Insert Game Here], most Castlevania games, Baldur's Gate & Baldur's Gate II:  Shadows of Amn...

Actually, there's a shit-ton of good games not M-rated.  You'll probably want to cut away some of the possibilities, such as "Only Role Playing Games", or "Only Amazing Games", or something like that.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 14, 2010)

If you really were into the retro kind of thing, I'm thinking of the previous Crash Bandicoot games as an alternative to Nintendo.
Have a peek by yourself:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crash_Bandicoot_(series)
I'd say it's kind-of kid safe. The first one I started with is with Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped.

But, there are other things around.
I'd say Medievil: Resurrection for the PSP is in some way kid-friendly.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/MediEvil_Resurrection
ESBR: Teen
PEGI: 7+
That, if you're not so familiar with the PSX.

I tell you: I played at first Medievil on the PSX, and believe it or not, but even if it's family oriented, it's pretty cool.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Ratchet and clank
best playstation game ever


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Just about every Nintendo series out there.



i fully agree here!
in my opinion its pretty hard to find good non-violent games though... most friendly games tend to be either complete junk or minigame collection type shovelware. ubisoft is doing a pretty "good" job in that department >.>
adult games tend to have a way higher quality most of the time! the games you listed are good examples for that. they play very smoothly, look and sound great and actually have a PLOT! most nintendo games are the only exception here... the mario games dont really have a real plot though X3 but the overall quality is awesome


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

If you're under 17 you really shouldn't be playing M games, regardless.  Sometimes the rule is stupid, sometimes the rule is necessary.  Blame fucktard parents who buy their 12 year old GTA4 and then go into conniptions when they realize how HORRIBLY VIOLENT and CRUDE and SEXIST it is.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 14, 2010)

Battlefield:
1942
2
2142
Vietnam
2 Modern Combat (PS2 version)

OTHER:
Mirror's edge
Audio Surf
CoD1/2
DiRT (racing)
Project Torque (racing)


----------



## Krasl (Feb 14, 2010)

castlevania, legend of zelda, final fantasy, oh, guitar hero is pretty good if you are into music games.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> If you're under 17 you really shouldn't be playing M games, regardless.  Sometimes the rule is stupid, sometimes the rule is necessary.  Blame fucktard parents who buy their 12 year old GTA4 and then go into conniptions when they realize how HORRIBLY VIOLENT and CRUDE and SEXIST it is.


...
...
...
I'm playing Dead Space right now...


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> ...
> ...
> ...
> I'm playing Dead Space right now...



... :|

If your parents start having conniptions and screaming about how M games like Dead Space are turning kids into ax murderers, I hope they get assaulted by a horde of angry gamers with paintball guns and water balloons filled with vanilla pudding.

Just saying.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ... :|
> 
> If your parents start having conniptions and screaming about how M games like Dead Space are turning kids into ax murderers, I hope they get assaulted by a horde of angry gamers with paintball guns and water balloons filled with vanilla pudding.
> 
> Just saying.


No. My mom's all right with it. But it took some convincing. And the promise that none of my younger siblings will ever see me playing it. 

It helps that I'm the guy that everyone goes to in my family to see if something is to adult for everyone else. Movies, Games, conventions...There have been times where my mom will ask me to watch a horror movie to make sure it's all right for everyone else to see. I think my mom knows that I'm not gonna go crazy playing violent games. But one thing that she doesn't budge on is sex. If a movie or game has to much of it, I can't get it. Which isn't much of a problem for me.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 14, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> No. My mom's all right with it. But it took some convincing. And the promise that none of my younger siblings will ever see me playing it.
> 
> It helps that I'm the guy that everyone goes to in my family to see if something is to adult for everyone else. Movies, Games, conventions...There have been times where my mom will ask me to watch a horror movie to make sure it's all right for everyone else to see. I think my mom knows that I'm not gonna go crazy playing violent games. But one thing that she doesn't budge on is sex. If a movie or game has to much of it, I can't get it. Which isn't much of a problem for me.



Especially when you can get a fuckton of sex on the Internet, hurp durp.

The biggest problem really is the parents.

Also, back on subject: OP is best served by taking a trip back in time with emulation.  Already been said, I know.  Also, plenty of pretty bitchin' freeware that is definitely under what would be considered "M" - Cave Story, for a start.


----------



## Cooon (Feb 14, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ... :|
> 
> If your parents start having conniptions and screaming about how M games like Dead Space are turning kids into ax murderers, I hope they get assaulted by a horde of angry gamers with paintball guns and water balloons filled with vanilla pudding.
> 
> Just saying.



I loled when i read this...nice.

Yeah, I have a lot of retro games actually, but my gamecube and my N64 got assploded in a fire, so it'll be a while till i could save up for another one. 

Currently I have only an Xbox 360 and a Mac, and I really like the RPG games like Fallout and Oblivion.

And I've met these kids who have had GTA4 since they were eight, and they're pretty messed, so I understand the dangers of really intense violence, etc. I did manage, with my ultimate wit and cunning, to convince my mom that the only reason Oblivion was rated M is because if you Xbox Live (which we don't) you can download a topless female character addon, so they have to put M on the box or something like that. I heard it from a friend, but I didn't research to see if it was actually true, so I could be telling a half lie without much guilt...

Once I get a gamecube though i'm totally maxing out on Zelda games...they are the best thing evar.

EDIT: BTW, my mom has some taboo on blood, so that's usually my biggest problem. Doesn't really care about the sex part, she knows that I most likely surf porn on the internet...


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 14, 2010)

the best game thats rated T is surprisingly MAG


----------



## CryoScales (Feb 14, 2010)

Bully is good for a T game. Good alternative to San Andreas if your under 17, due to the tongue in cheek style humor and lack of death.

Anyway, older Tony Hawk games are very good. Specifically Tony Hawk's Underground (My personal favorite of the series), Underground 2 and American Wasteland. All three include things such as Map Makers, graphic makers, character customization and full fledged campaigns. All have provided hours of entertainment in both single player and multiplayer.


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Some sleeper hits are good. Mirror's edge is really good. overlord 1 and 2 are also pretty good. Star wars the force unleashed is nice. Batman Arkahm asylum. the new prince of Persia. that's all i can think of that's retail.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Feb 14, 2010)

ThunderWolf78 said:


> Some sleeper hits are good. *Mirror's edge* is really good. overlord 1 and 2 are also pretty good. Star wars the force unleashed is nice. *Batman Arkahm asylum*. the new prince of Persia. that's all i can think of that's retail.


well, you know what you are talking about, please continue


----------

